# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] ToS-Bot - a Bot for Tree of Savior

## KefkaBot

ToS-Bot, a bot for Tree of Savior

*Website*: http://www.gg-bots.com

If you are interested please purchase via the website above, or contact me on skype.

Skype: kefkabot

Current Features:
-------------
-Teleportation inside walls and underground.
-Record waypoints and Teleport to custom or downloaded waypoints
-Fly Hack and Zoom Hack
-Speed Hack
-Freeze Z Coord

----------


## jinta

Will it work on Global Open Beta that is coming up? and how about a trial since its a Open beta?

----------


## igo2war

are you going to do one for na//eu?

----------


## KefkaBot

Working on making this work for the International version, will need some time.

----------


## darkbluefirefly

> Working on making this work for the International version, will need some time.


How about multi-client? Running VM has a huge overhead.

----------


## KefkaBot

The new version is up on the website, it's working for the International Steam version.

No AOE/Range hack for it yet though.

----------


## Jed Lasmarias

hello can you send the latest version to me?

----------


## naph

> The new version is up on the website, it's working for the International Steam version.
> 
> No AOE/Range hack for it yet though.


Any chance aoe hack ll be non-banable?

----------


## wtfbabe

I donated to you a long time ago for this bot, how do I get access to it now?

----------


## KefkaBot

> I donated to you a long time ago for this bot, how do I get access to it now?


PM me your email and transaction ID from before.

----------


## bowflax

Do all the features work from the video? And is they banning?

----------


## csrsniper

Attack speed, AoE and Range aren't working.

----------


## rmjmioto1988

Is it working with the release of ToS on Steam?

----------


## KefkaBot

> Is it working with the release of ToS on Steam?


Yes, except for aoe, range, and atkspeed.

----------


## randompersonsname

> Yes, except for aoe, range, and atkspeed.


Hello, when do you think these features will be added?  :Embarrassment: 

Also, will you add other stuff? Like freeze MP perhaps?

----------


## sanerrr

> Yes, except for aoe, range, and atkspeed.


buy your bot when it will work aoe/range  :Frown: 
you will be able to make a normal bot? to walk the route and kill the monsters without hacks?
sorry for my english

----------


## Flubleah

just purchased and rubber-banding like a mofo... are speed/fly-hack server-sided checks in place now?

----------


## saperzaper

it records the way points but when i hit start it doesnt start. also there is no way to register it with that code? i didnt see anywhere i could enter the registration code

----------


## zpayless90

I bought $15 usd under impression that it is working. however only zoom hack is working  :Frown: 

gotta get refund if it isn't fixed in nxt week.

----------


## Kamila Rodowicz

I messaged you yesterday via contact from asking you to make an account for me so I could download the update - paid for the bot in October.

I have a few questions: are detections server-sided? I mean, does using the bot equal to 100% ban?
When will you add aoe/speed hack? The most awesome thing about it :3

----------


## zpayless90

> I messaged you yesterday via contact from asking you to make an account for me so I could download the update - paid for the bot in October.
> 
> I have a few questions: are detections server-sided? I mean, does using the bot equal to 100% ban?
> When will you add aoe/speed hack? The most awesome thing about it :3


the bot isn';t working, only zoomhack works, the rest are all patched.

gotta get refund.

----------


## Kamila Rodowicz

> the bot isn';t working, only zoomhack works, the rest are all patched.
> 
> gotta get refund.



Give Kefka some time, hopefully he fixes it soon.

----------


## Mandervillepoints!

> the bot isn';t working, only zoomhack works, the rest are all patched.
> 
> gotta get refund.


Fly hack works, I don't know what you are talking about.

The bot itself doesn't start, but flying hack sure does work

EDIT So does move speed.

----------


## zpayless90

> Fly hack works, I don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> The bot itself doesn't start, but flying hack sure does work
> 
> EDIT So does move speed.


im using windows 10, run as admin, doesnt do anything with numpad on. compatibility issue?

movement speed u can edit, but server will roll back to your initial position. 39.5 speed works fine

----------


## Mandervillepoints!

> im using windows 10, run as admin, doesnt do anything with numpad on. compatibility issue?
> 
> movement speed u can edit, but server will roll back to your initial position. 39.5 speed works fine



You cant have ToS as the window in focus, make your bot the focused window and then use numpad

----------


## zpayless90

tested flyhack, when windows is not focused.

however, whenever flying, it just moves back you to the initial position, guess patched

----------


## zpayless90

looks like positions are all server sided. they only allow you to move at max 40 per second, if u move faster than that, it just rolls you back to your early position.

----------


## randompersonsname

Come on Kefka, what's the news! Will there be attackspeed/AoE added? :shh:

----------


## bowflax

No offense but you shouldn't advertise or try to sell a false product.

1.) The features don't even work.

2.) Asked you yesterday if they did, and they don't

3.) You advertise it as a BOT but it's a cheat engine hack.

4.) Making a free version of this with cheat engine PM me if you want it. Will be a few days, I'm new at this.

----------


## Malom

whats the best class for bot/cheat afk farm?

----------


## zpayless90

> No offense but you shouldn't advertise or try to sell a false product.
> 
> 1.) The features don't even work.
> 
> 2.) Asked you yesterday if they did, and they don't
> 
> 3.) You advertise it as a BOT but it's a cheat engine hack.
> 
> 4.) Making a free version of this with cheat engine PM me if you want it. Will be a few days, I'm new at this.


he replied me in fb that it was working.

however, of all features, only zoomhack is working properly, which every could easily have done it with CE, lol.

ripping $15 from people.

if no update in few days gonna dispute paypal payment,

----------


## KefkaBot

> he replied me in fb that it was working.
> 
> however, of all features, only zoomhack is working properly, which every could easily have done it with CE, lol.
> 
> ripping $15 from people.
> 
> if no update in few days gonna dispute paypal payment,


There is a threshold for movement speed, for new characters its about 39.9. If you have passive buffs or other movement speed buffs it is a bit higher. 

Position is being checked server side which causes rubberbanding, fly hack works but only up to a 100 speed threshold as well.

If you are unsatisfied with the product you can contact me about a refund.

Windows 10 users are experiencing issues with permissions. Some got it to work by disabling UAC in the registry and running the game as admin through the install folder instead of through steam.

----------


## zpayless90

> There is a threshold for movement speed, for new characters its about 39.9. If you have passive buffs or other movement speed buffs it is a bit higher. 
> 
> Position is being checked server side which causes rubberbanding, fly hack works but only up to a 100 speed threshold as well.
> 
> If you are unsatisfied with the product you can contact me about a refund.
> 
> Windows 10 users are experiencing issues with permissions. Some got it to work by disabling UAC in the registry and running the game as admin through the install folder instead of through steam.


will contact u soon for refund.

the fly hack even i set speed 20 is causing rubber banding, and it just teleports me back to my position whenever i move too fast.

----------


## Kamila Rodowicz

Can you finally send me info needed to login for your site? Have been messaging you for a few days, I'm being ignored however.
Transaction ID: 0PE33533TG777723J

----------


## randompersonsname

RIP this cheat.

----------


## nightelf11

So sorry to said, you guys should be carefully.
This is scam, talking with him before buying on skype.
After bought it and its not work, he dissapear on skype chat. File a refund now for a pathetic scammer.

----------


## Kamila Rodowicz

> So sorry to said, you guys should be carefully.
> This is scam, talking with him before buying on skype.
> After bought it and its not work, he dissapear on skype chat. File a refund now for a pathetic scammer.


I've changed my mind. I asked a few days ago people not to go mad and give kefka some time so fix the engine or at least he can contact us and explain what's going on. 
Obviously since today NO RESPONSE. During last week, I sent you messages, emailed via contact form on your website, wrote both on ownedcore and ********ers asking for assistance (so you could give me info to login to your website, so I could download the update, sending it would take you 5 min). Got completely ignored, even though Kefka has been logging in everyday and reassuring everyone that everything works fine (it doesn't  :Smile: ).

When I bought the bot at the end of October, Kefka was very helpful and promised "to obviously update the cheat when tos goes international" before I paid money, now when he got $$ I can't even skype him because he removed me from his list  :Smile: 

I was really patient, right now I'm applying for the refund.

I hope someone else picks up the idea of creating the cheat engine for ToS, so that I can donate money to someone more trustful, because right now I feel scammed.

I really hope you will do something about it, so I can changed my mind because I really looked forward to the development of this bot. And will repeat myself again, time between the updates doesn't bother me at all. What does is an absolute lack of communication or maybe even pure ignoring on your side?

EDIT: And to make it clear - I'm not refunding because the bot isn't working. If you appeared once and told us "sorry guys, I have problem with my cheat engine, I need some more time to make it out, please bear with me" I wouldn't mind AT ALL.
But it's such a pity, you ignore old customers that hard, especially taking under consideration the fact, I was one of your strongest supporters in the early times of this bot, vouched for you and recommended the bot to other people. Now it seems, wasn't worth my time if you can't even spend 5 minutes during whole week to reply to the users.

AoE range hack is working, so maybe someone skilled can work it out? https://forum.treeofsavior.com/t/bot...r-bot/161429/6

----------


## sengzz

the hack is usless ,and i pay the zoom for 15 dollars , :Big Grin: DDDD

----------


## KefkaBot

This is not a scam, i've explained why some of these features are not working as intended anymore, If you don't understand how server sided checks work then I can't help you. 

I've already put out refunds to those that requested them.

If I missed your email or message I am sorry and please try again as I have many customers to answer to and not only for this bot.

Updates will be coming but you need to be patient, if you can't wait I will gladly refund you.

----------


## Jed Lasmarias

kefka is right tho, if you look at the date of the post. this was during cbt, movement position isn't even server checked, but now it is. it might take a while since it's just a few days after the initial EA server release.

----------


## Thetis

so what does this "bot" do ? Does it actually kill stuff for you, or is it simply a tool that provides various features like zoom?

----------


## Jinnoz

I just filed a refund please give me back my cash thanks

----------


## saperzaper

can we get a eta on update for tos bot? I dont need a refund, just want it to work.  :Smile:

----------


## saperzaper

been a few days still waiting for a update before another maint comes out. please keep this updated faster  :Frown:

----------


## randompersonsname

> been a few days still waiting for a update before another maint comes out. please keep this updated faster


He's halfway towards south America by now, with your 15$.

----------


## asmtrix

People are keeping things secret to prevent IMC from knowing. I have a simple but not game breaking glitch that I keep to myself because I know somebody is going to leak it even if it's not really a big deal.

----------


## waltobc6

> People are keeping things secret to prevent IMC from knowing. I have a simple but not game breaking glitch that I keep to myself because I know somebody is going to leak it even if it's not really a big deal.


how you find them?

i guess im suck at finding, CE just give me client side stuff.

----------


## tezzarist

dont use this progranme its really bad

----------


## saperzaper

still waiting on update..

----------


## Exclave

> so what does this "bot" do ? Does it actually kill stuff for you, or is it simply a tool that provides various features like zoom?


I'd also like to know this. Besides the "toys" like zoom and fly and such, does the basic bot functions still work (e.g. regular automated movement and killing)?

----------


## maniacxxxmat

> I'd also like to know this. Besides the "toys" like zoom and fly and such, does the basic bot functions still work (e.g. regular automated movement and killing)?


there is no bot function in this program im not even sure why it was called a bot when its just hacks which by the way dont work and this hasn't been updated

----------


## KefkaBot

Let me clear some things up.

The max move speed you can use is: 39.9 - 42, the max Fly speed you can use is: 100, this will prevent rubberbanding!

This program has never had an auto farming feature, it was never listed as a feature and has never claimed to be an auto farming bot. I plan on adding it as a feature in the future but as of now it has no auto farming.

AoE/Range/Atk Speed has been fixed and are no longer features, the video that was posted on this thread before is outdated. The only features that work right now are Move speed, Fly Hack and Zoom Hack.

This program does not require a subscription! I see some of you claiming that you needed to pay another $10 in order to download it, but that is not the case. Only the other bots on the website require subscriptions, if you see the message that says you need an active subscription just ignore it and I will refund the $10 that you paid on accident.

----------


## lexsus

Ok thanks! i just bought your hack! i hope you will fix some features! cuz atm it has nothing special in it! only zoom, the rest its just visual, but no effect! Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## darkbluefirefly

> Let me clear some things up.
> 
> The max move speed you can use is: 39.9 - 42, the max Fly speed you can use is: 100, this will prevent rubberbanding!
> 
> This program has never had an *auto farming feature*, it was never listed as a feature and has never claimed to be an auto farming bot. I plan on adding it as a feature in the future but as of now it has no auto farming.
> 
> AoE/Range/Atk Speed has been fixed and are no longer features, the video that was posted on this thread before is outdated. The only features that work right now are Move speed, Fly Hack and Zoom Hack.
> 
> This program does not require a subscription! I see some of you claiming that you needed to pay another $10 in order to download it, but that is not the case. Only the other bots on the website require subscriptions, if you see the message that says you need an active subscription just ignore it and I will refund the $10 that you paid on accident.


Then why is it called a bot...

----------


## Exclave

> Then why is it called a bot...


This...

But seriously, if you can get the grind part working, you'll make some serious bank. Lots of people out there looking for a working bot for grinding and loot. Seems like most don't really even care about the "hacks" portion, they just want to level while they sleep.

Hope to see it working soon with actual bot features. I'll be in for one.

----------


## saperzaper

i just want the bot not the hacks T_T

----------


## insan3mmo

> i just want the bot not the hacks T_T


but there is no bot part, it's only a hack, but he named bot for some reason.

----------


## angelzfir3

Payment:	6XXXXXXXXXXX
Payment Status:	Complete
Payment Method:	PayPal
Date:	April 3, 2016
Subtotal	$15.00
Total Price:	$15.00
Products

Name	Price
ToS-Bot
Updated 3/29/2016

ToS-Bot_Release_0.9
$15.00

I dropped you 2 messages, no replies.

I watched your video and i wanted to use the AOE hack.
Bought it, 
It has a camera zoom in and out, speedwalk?, waypoint teleport for >> $15 USD.
Its not a hack, neither it is a bot.
Its an empty useless software, lets just be honest ok friend.

I am not demanding a refund. 
If you are sincerely working on a bot,
You can always release it and let us download in future because we paid for a "BOT/HACK".

I was mislead by your video to purchase your program, that is the fact.




> Let me clear some things up.
> 
> The max move speed you can use is: 39.9 - 42, the max Fly speed you can use is: 100, this will prevent rubberbanding!
> 
> This program has never had an auto farming feature, it was never listed as a feature and has never claimed to be an auto farming bot. I plan on adding it as a feature in the future but as of now it has no auto farming.
> 
> AoE/Range/Atk Speed has been fixed and are no longer features, the video that was posted on this thread before is outdated. The only features that work right now are Move speed, Fly Hack and Zoom Hack.
> 
> This program does not require a subscription! I see some of you claiming that you needed to pay another $10 in order to download it, but that is not the case. Only the other bots on the website require subscriptions, if you see the message that says you need an active subscription just ignore it and I will refund the $10 that you paid on accident.

----------


## Exclave

> I watched your video and i wanted to use the AOE hack.
> Bought it, 
> It has a camera zoom in and out, speedwalk?, waypoint teleport for >> $15 USD.
> Its not a hack, neither it is a bot.
> Its an empty useless software, lets just be honest ok friend.
> 
> I am not demanding a refund. 
> If you are sincerely working on a bot,
> You can always release it and let us download in future because we paid for a "BOT/HACK".
> ...


Why won't it reeeeeaaaad...

----------


## saperzaper

you would make much more money if it had a working bot considering no one has one public.

----------


## Ilikecandy

If i buy this bot and it gets new features will i need to repurchase this again to get those features?

----------


## Exclave

Looks like PitViper may be working on one pretty soon. Sounds like it'll be a basic grind bot with no "hack" functionality.

----------


## saperzaper

ya stick with viper bots right now. he's releasing soon  :Smile:  sucks i wasted my money but maybe there is promise for working hacks at least. Pitviper will have a bot real soon. its also a 6 month subscription so luckily you'll have access to all his bots which is a lot for 6 months also its cheap. hope i pointed people in the right direction for a bot  :Smile: . i recomend you speed up development kafka or else viper bot is going to take over and you'll lose lots of money. step up your game kafka. dont need a refund still just hoping you make some improvments and update it to actually work.

----------


## bong22

where can i find the one you're saying PitViper bot ?

----------


## bonchen76

I PAY，BUT I CAN't SEE 1h Atk speed1h Atk speed BowAtk speed

Skype: kefkabot No response

----------


## porkie

That's because you brought a broken program, maybe read some older posts next time.

----------


## bonchen76

How can i do?

----------


## inzanity99

This hack does not work anymore after the latest patch / maintenace.

@KefkaBot
are you working on an update/fix? Or is it time to claim refunds and fraud? Good thing its through paypal.

----------


## Ploxasarus

Kefka has never been good with keeping up with stuff.. I'm actually working on a small hack for this if people are interested & if anyone knows my reputation I tend to always keepup with patches & updates.

It's better to find me on skype or the other forums, as I don't often browse here much but I do always produce some decent things and though the program is very slammed together at the moment, it does have some decent functionality implemented at the moment for those who'd want to donate/test on it for me.

----------


## Arashi87

which forum do we find you at?

----------


## inzanity99

Added you on skype for further details @ Ploxasarus

----------


## Veritable

By the looks of it, Kefka needs a customer relations person  :Smile: 

Someone who can contact him if need be, but able to answer questions about the current status etc.

----------


## dzucco

How we find you off skype?

----------


## KefkaBot

Version 0.11 has been uploaded to the website.

If you already purchased please login to the website and download the new version from your purchase history.

Purchase History | ggBots --

----------


## Karim Anthony Mardini

this bots work? for this version?

----------


## darkm1

> this bots work? for this version?


Warning, Speedhack / flyhack / teleport hack is now server sided ( patched for ever ) only zoomhack perfect work.

----------


## DigitalItch

hows the range / aoe attack? is it working?

----------


## Driveskull

> hows the range / aoe attack? is it working?


Nothing is working. Everything server sided. So even if you teleport it will move back to the yours previous location. Fly hack moving back too. Speed hack non existent.

----------


## rods321

He says it's updated but he does not answer any of my Pm's ... Skype, E-mail, forum PM...

----------


## darkm1

Update = Zoom Hack ( 15$ for a simple zoom hack )

----------


## mamonitez

someone can teach me / give me some clue about AOE damage?
i dont wanna be a leecher.
i'm " in " now , i mean i can pass the XignCode3 right now.
can using CE too
but im stuck with AOE damage.

i trying to scan 4 AOE ratio with different character 
like :
1. scan 4
change character with 3 AoE ratio
2.Scan 3 
repeat .
i got nothing..
bytheway im testing on different server

im very" appreciate it how can give just a clue .

i will waiting your reply

----------


## jaredpianist

is this still working?

----------


## h4514503

Will ToS-Bot has support for Taiwan's server?

----------


## h4514503

Will ToS-Bot has support for Taiwan's server?

----------


## AeroCrozz

can quest? im from indonesian server

----------

